# gibt es eine RFC die speziell "bug tracking" besch



## noobster (12. Aug 2006)

Hi ich versuche gerade rauszufinden ob es eine RFC oder ähnliches gibt das die Standards bezüglich "bug tracking" beschreibt?

Ich hab zwar in der RFC 3253 (WEBDAV) etwas in der extension für versionierung gefunden aber da steht nur kurz und lapidar etwas von "REPORT" funktion, alles andere ist halbwegs gut beschrieben mit codeschnippseln und notation versehen nur dazu steht nicht wirklich was.

falls einer was weiss immer her damit.... danke


----------



## AlArenal (12. Aug 2006)

Nein.


----------



## kama (12. Aug 2006)

Hi,

meinst Du jetzt "bug tracking" im Sinne von Programmen bzw. Tools (z.B. Jira, Trac, MantisBT, Bugzilla o.ä.) oder mehr in Richtung des Prozesses?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## noobster (12. Aug 2006)

jap genau das meine ich,

für webdav gibts ein potrokoll wie ein request auszusehen hat und wie ein response...

http://greenbytes.de/tech/webdav/rfc3253.html#rfc.section.2.2.3

und was enthalten sein MUSS was drin sein DARF und was NICHT REINGEHÖRT (bei JEP ist das übrigens lesbarer).

ich dachte das es dort evtl eine RFC gibt die eben dieses auch beschreibt, was reingehört ob es ein bestimmtes dokumenten format gibt etc....

mfg


----------



## Roar (12. Aug 2006)

es gibt keinen _Standrard_ für bug tracking. es gibt zig produkte die das selbe machen, aber alle ihren eigenen standard haben.


----------



## noobster (12. Aug 2006)

ok danke, ich dachte jemand hätte sich schonmal gedanken drüber gemacht was passiert wenn ein Project wächst und man die alten bug-reorts mitnehmen möchte beim umzug in einen etwas ausgefeilteren bug tracker der mehr features hat um alle dokumentationen zusammen zu halten.


----------

